# BFP 1 day before period?



## Dana_Scully

My period is due tomorrow. I just tested with a First Response and I got a BFP!!!

I'm so scared that I'm gonna get my period anyways! I've been have mild cramps for a week, what if the test is wrong?? I've got 2 very dark lines.

I kept thinking AF was coming, before of the cramps and I felt like something was coming out (but it was just thick creamy CM, sorry TMI)

They say the test is 99% accurate... Did you ever get a positive that turned out to be a negative?

I'm shaking so badly right now lol


----------



## Mrskg

I would say congrats are in order xxx I got a bfp on a digi one day before af xxxx


----------



## CuddleBunny

Congratulations!! YOU'RE PREGNANT!! :dance:


----------



## Dana_Scully

I still feel like the test must be wrong and AF is coming... lol I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Momma.Bear

Congrats! Your pregnant!


----------



## susan36

congrats :flower:


----------



## SockriTease

Congrats!!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: How wonderful ..All the best XOXOXO:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Thanks I hope my bean sticks! :D


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Congrats! :D


----------



## Awangbi

Congratulations;-) h&h 9 months to u...I will also test the day before af haha af due 19/10 evrything crossed!!!


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats xx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xx


----------



## shell15

Congratulations!!! I did the same thing, ended up taking a test every day for 4 days until I would truly believe it (ok, and then another one 3 days later :haha:) CONGRATS!! You're pregnant!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine12

I kept thinking my AF was coming as was getting period pains and tender boobs but turns out you get the same pains when pregnant. Congratulations!!


----------



## Awangbi

Sunshine12 said:


> I kept thinking my AF was coming as was getting period pains and tender boobs but turns out you get the same pains when pregnant. Congratulations!!

Now that af is due tomorrow or wednesday, am feeling very nervous as i am getting af symptoms, but as u mentioned..may be still i may have a chance untill af actually shows up...bfn today afternoon (9dpo?...I feel different though...fcXXX


----------

